# Chorus in Myaskovsky's Sixth Symphony



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

[NOTE: I do not know if this is the correct forum for this. It lies somewhere between orchestral and vocal music]
I have always loved the way that Myaskovsky composed for the choir in the fourth (and last) movement.






























(I can only attach up to five files here, sorry)
Text in Latin:
_O, quid vidimus?
Mirum prodigium,
et portentum bonum,
corpus mortuum.
Quod abs te, anima,
quod relinquebatur,
quod relinquebatur,
et deserebatur.
Tibi, anima, ad Dei
judicium est eundum,
o corpus
in humum humidum._


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Interesting...


----------

